

Show HN: spur.py: A simplified interface for SSH and subprocess in Python - mwilliamson
http://mike.zwobble.org/2013/02/spur-py-a-simplified-interface-for-ssh-and-subprocess-in-python/

======
aiurtourist
Nice job! Is this on PyPi?

